# Escort youth 20 ga



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

Has anyone shot one of these? I have one for my daughter and shooting 2 3/4 with a turkey choke all is fine, but when I put in 3" mags it blew the primer about halfway out and made the brass swell just enough o be tight and the grabbers pulled a piece of the brass apart. Yes the gun is designed for 3" shellsI need to shoot it with a full or modified choke to see if it does it with that, but I was wandering if anyone else has had that problem.


----------

